# Immodium



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

Sorry repetetive question but can't find where I asked it originally!! Have managed succesfully to control D with addition of much high fibre. Still feel that I am on the edge of D but all solid so far. However gurgling and rumblings still there along with feeling of needing to go even when empty. Would Immodium be correct to take as a small dose to help with this - not a problem with fibre? (having a hard time disassociating fibre with C) or spasmonal (alverine citrate) - I seemed to get better results with Immodium just want to take the most appropriate. In the last six weeks have only twice woken in early hours and had to rush to the bathroom - not quite D but not quite solid - should I have gone for Immodium as a precaution? - no more urgency or D followed but felt like it might - trying not to take Immodium until desperate is this a silly approach - should I just take it in case rather than retrospectively? So scared D will come back.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They have studied the use of Imodium to control diarrhea in people with IBS-D and it can be pretty effective, and appears to be safe for this use.Start with low doses (you may want to even go with the liquid and as it is easy to do 1/4 and 1/2 doses) and work up to the amount you find effective, but not causing constipation. Taking it in more than one dose a day may be more useful than just taking it once a day.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2001)

I have IBS-D and I've found that increasing fiber does really help me too, but not always. Immodium usually does the trick. When I feel the rumblings coming on and that "unsure" feeling, I take immodium and it's helped. I sometimes take it as a precaution if I know I'm going somewhere all day where I may not get to a bathroom as easily as normal. My doctor told me that it's safe to take daily as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

Many thanks. Great reassurance. I am not sure that I can buy in liquid form but will try. In the States I bought a chewable form (the OTC Immodium here cannot be divided as its a capsule rather than tablet)but it had an anti-gas agent (can't remember what it was called, don't think it was simithicone though)and I noticed the recommended dose was lower than in the UK. Can this be taken daily if I struggle to find an Immodium product I can take a reduced dose in? Also does it matter how close to taking my roughage drink I take it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Daily use seems to be OK based on the studies.I don't think it matters much if you take it at the same time or separate times from the fiber.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

As always thank you for your replies and help. I think I would go mad if it weren't for this BB. I am having a great day today hooray - long may it last!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2001)

Newbie first time poster on this board - in fact forst time I've faced up and had a look on the net. I knew help was available, but never had the bottle to look. Finally after yet another ruined evening down the pub when I spent more time in the loo panicing about whether a cubicle would be fre etc etc etc, I've finally had enough. I'll admit that IBS has been having a serious effect on my life for well over a year now.Anyway, enough of the sob story - that was turning into a bit of an essay! So, I'm new...I use Immodium in capsule form to delay ht einevitable. Sometimes I pop quite a lot of it, has it been proven to be harmful to take a lot of it somtimes?I'm also very interested in the roughage drink mentioned - first time I've ever heard about it (I said I was new), sounds groovy - where can I get it? What is it?Finally - glad I'm not the only weirdo out there!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is known that large doses of Imodium can make you constipated, so if your constipating yourself than cut back on the dose.It appears that there is a large span between the dose that will stop diarrhea and the dose that will kill you. One opiate addict has been reported in the medical literature with taking 160 pills at a time (I DO NOT recommend this he did have to be detoxed with methadone). So the overtly lethal dose is somewhere above that







At up to like 8 pills a day it seems to be pretty safe in the long run and a number of people do take that much regularly to control severe chronic diarrhea.Most pharmacies carry various fiber supplements. Some people have to try a couple to find the one that works well for them.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

The drink I use is from a health shop (UK) called Holland & Barrett and it is their own product called Regucol - it contains Psyllium Husks, Fructooligosaccharides, Lactobacillus Acidophilus and Bifidobacterium Bifidum (50 million live organisms per gram at time of manufacture). This is the only product I have really tried so I don't know if any others are any good. I did try Fybogel once and had a bad reaction but that contains aspartame which is just possibly one of my triggers. Of course the bad reaction may be coincidental. Regucol has been a life saver for me and has made a dramatic difference with the occasional addition of Immodium. I was slow to start the roughage route as I thought roughage was only for Constipation, in fact some pharamcists will tell you this also but a fellow sufferer with D advised roughage and it has so far worked really well. Good Luck.


----------



## georgeb (Jun 5, 2000)

What I wanna know is what idiot came up with CHewable immodium???? I think it is the single most revolting, and stomache-turning thought in the world. YUK! Tastes like **** too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2001)

Cheers guys! I've already started on the Aloe Vera and will find some Regucal - I'll keep you's updated.


----------



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

Chewable Immodium - Yum!!Steve can't recommend the Regucol enough. Try as quick as possible. Can't unfortunately say the same for Aloe Vera. Didn't help me at all.


----------



## kvj1 (Oct 12, 2001)

I agree about regucol!! I'm IBS-D, having mostly probs getting to work on time in the mornings and going out anywhere before lunchtimes at weekends....but thanx to recommendations onhere, been trying Regucol since friday and already noticed a difference - gurgling and dashes to the loo have really cut down (from 7 or 8 times a morning to just 2 or 3!), and even felt confident to leave the safe confines of the bathroom before 10 this morning!







Here's hoping it carries on improving like this.... Definitely worth a try.


----------

